
Crooks have acquired proprietary Diebold software to “jackpot” ATMs - elsewhen
https://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2020/07/crooks-are-using-a-new-way-to-jackpot-atms-made-by-diebold/
======
aaron695
hacker:HUNTER had a good little 25 min doco on ATM jackpoting

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XXSn5lwRF5o](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XXSn5lwRF5o)

------
olliej
good thing Diebold doesn't making voting machines... oh wait.

~~~
ec664
Exactly. Not to mention they've been found guilty of corruption and bribery in
the past. Naturally allowed to continue to operate devices critical to
democracy.

------
akeck
It's straight out of Terminator 2.

